# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Ước gì.... nước mình như Malaysia

## yeuhanoi

KuaLa Lumpur, thủ đô của Malaysia, một trong những thủ đô hiện đại nhất Châu Á. Kiến trúc ở KuaLa Lumpur - Malaysia chịu ảnh hưởng kiến trúc châu Âu, nhưng không mất đi sắc thái Hồi giáo. Nhiều nhà cao tầng mà vẫn bảo đảm một không gian đô thị rất sâu, không dựng đứng san sát như ở các thành phố công nghiệp khác. Sân bay KuaLa Lumpur rộng đến mức không nhìn thấy đâu là ranh giới. Tôi đoán rằng nó rộng gấp 20 lần sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất chứ chẳng chơi… 

Nhưng tôi “ấn tượng” không phải những việc này. Trong một ngày thăm Kuala lampur, có 3 mẩu chuyện về văn hóa hành xử của người Mã - bình thường thôi, nhưng làm tôi suy ngẫm mãi…

*Chuyện thứ nhất*

Tối hôm đó tôi đi ăn ở một quán ăn của người Hoa dưới chân một sườn đồi nhỏ. Khi thức ăn dọn ra, anh bạn người bản xứ bảo “cứ ăn thoải mái, nhưng phải cẩn thận, coi chừng bị phạt”. Hỏi tôi mới biết: khi ăn, thực khách không được để thừa thức ăn. Nếu chẳng may nhà chức trách đi ngang qua, phát hiện thức ăn còn quá nhiều trên bàn; thì không những bạn phải trả đủ số tiền cho những món bạn gọi và phải trả thêm vào đó là một một khoản phạt vi cảnh cho hành vi phung phí của mình, tùy theo trị giá của thức ăn còn thừa.

Nếu người Âu coi việc “ăn hết” là thái độ lịch sự thì với người Mã, áo cơm là những ân đức mà thánh Allah đã ban cho họ, để thừa là có tội. Thực ra đó chỉ là cái cớ. Chính quyền Malaysia đã biết vận dụng những điều răn tích cực trong tôn giáo để thực hành tiết kiệm; và họ đã thực hành rất hiệu quả.


_"Ở KuaLa Lumpur hôm ấy, lần đầu tiên vào quán chúng tôi đã ăn hết khẩu phần của mình"_
Tôi chợt nghĩ đến các gia đình nghèo khó ở Miền trung; để có đủ bữa ăn, họ đã phải còng lưng tát nước ruộng. Nồi cơm nấu nửa khoai, nửa gạo. Cha tôi vẫn thường dặn: hạt cơm là “hạt ngọc của trời”, không được làm rơi vãi, không được “bỏ mứa”. Những năm tiểu học, thầy tôi dạy câu ca dao buồn “Ai ơi bưng bát cơm đầy. Dẻo thơm một hạt, đắng cay muôn phần”. Hiểu được nỗi cơ cực một nắng hai sương của cha mẹ, nghe lời thầy giáo, tôi đã bỏ được thói quen… gắp khoai ném ra sau lưng. Chợt nghĩ đến những chuyện đang diễn ra hằng ngày tại Việt Nam, hàng trăm buổi tiệc; chiều chiều í ới nhau “độ” này, “độ” kia; rưọu bia ngất ngưởng; “mồi”, thịt ê hề…, nhưng không ai trong số những người tham dự tiệc tùng ấy nhắc phải ăn cho hết những “của trời cho”, và cũng không thấy ai phạt vạ gì. Cứ thế, người ta phung phí; phung phí không cơ man nào tả nỗi… Còn ở KuaLa Lumpur hôm ấy, lần đầu tiên vào quán chúng tôi đã ăn hết khẩu phần của mình.

*Chuyện thứ hai*

Chúng tôi đến thăm một trung tâm mua sắm nổi tiếng TIMES SQUARES ở quận trung tâm thủ đô KuaLa Lumpur, cách tòa tháp đôi nổi tiếng chừng hơn hai cây số. Nhìn xéo sang bên kia đường là một cánh rừng, rộng cỡ như Thảo cầm viên Sài Gòn. Thật lạ! Giữa thành phố sầm uất, người xe đông đúc lại tồn tại một tác phẩm “thiên nhiên” đến như vậy. Rừng nhân tạo nhưng không khác mấy so với một cánh rừng nguyên sinh, bên trong lá cây mục rữa, rong rêu phủ đầy, không hề có dấu chân người. Khi chúng tôi băng qua đường, một giao lộ lớn cách tháp đôi chừng 500 mét, thấy vắng xe và phần vì ngại anh bạn đứng chờ bên kia đường nên tôi… bước đại xuống đường, dù lúc ấy là đèn xanh cho xe. Mới đi qua được hai làn xe, tôi hoảng hồn vì từ hai phía hàng chục chiếc Proton (xe hơi do người Mã sản xuất) lao đến với tốc độ… 70-80 km/giờ. Trong nội ô Kuala lampur, xe hơi vẫn chạy nhanh như thế.

Trong khi chưa biết xử trí thế nào, thì đột nhiên khi còn cách tôi chừng 10 mét tất cả xe dừng lại, dù đèn tín hiệu vẫn còn xanh cho xe. Tôi cứ ngỡ sẽ bị các bác tài quát cho “đi như thế à, muốn chết hả” mà các bác tài xe đò bên mình vẫn thường đập vào thùng xe và “quát” như thế với người đi đường. Nhưng không, tất cả đều chờ tôi đi qua; cho đến khi tôi bước hẳn lên lề, rồi họ mới chạy. Nếu họ “quát” thay vì lịch sự với tôi như thế, tôi đỡ… nhột hơn. Vừa đi tôi vừa miên man nghĩ: ước gì đất nước mình cũng xây dựng được một nền văn hóa giao thông coi trọng sinh mạng con người như thế? 


_"Ước gì đất nước mình cũng xây dựng được một nền văn hóa giao thông coi trọng sinh mạng con người như thế?"_
*Chuyện thứ ba*

Người dân KuaLa Lumpur dậy rất trễ, 9 giờ sáng công sở mới mở cửa. Khi đã 8g30 sáng, nhưng chỉ có một cái shop bán bánh kẹo, ngay cạnh khu tháp đôi là sáng đèn. Tôi vào mua một ít bánh kẹo - khoảng 300.000 VNĐ. Vì quên mang theo ringgits - tiền Mã, nên tôi đề nghị được trả bằng tiền Việt, nhưng anh chủ quán không chịu. Tôi xin chuyển sang trả bằng tiền “đô” và chấp nhận quy đổi lỗ một chút cũng được, nhưng anh ta cũng cương quyết không chịu, một mực nói chỉ nhận tiền ringgit vì đó là quy định của chính phủ, mặc dù hôm ấy chỉ có tôi và anh ta. Thấy tôi có vẻ không hài lòng, ngần ngừ không chịu đi, anh ta giải thích rằng không phải anh ta chê tiền “đô”; thỉnh thoảng anh vẫn gom góp tiền ringgit đến ngân hàng mua đô la Mỹ về nhà cất giữ. “Nhưng nếu tôi bán cho anh thì coi như tôi bán luôn lòng tự trọng của mình”, anh ta nói.


"Anh ta giải thích rằng không phải anh ta chê tiền “đô”..."
Khi rời khỏi cửa hàng, tồi cảm thấy rất vui. Vui vì lâu lắm rồi mới được nghe người ta nói đến lòng tự trọng dân tộc; nói và làm trong một hoàn cảnh rất cụ thể. Và cũng như lúc băng qua đường vi phạm luật giao thông, tôi lại miên man nghĩ: “ước gì…”.

----------


## civn2011

Ôi ước gì nước mình cũng được như vậy?

----------------------------------------

*Khanh Ly .Ms*

*CHECKIN VIETNAM INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL CORPORATION*
Add: A2302 M3-M4 Building, 91A Nguyen Chi Thanh Street, Hanoi, Vietnam
Phone: (084) 46269 7777 - Fax: (084) 46288 3456
Website: *Checkinvietnam.com* - Booking Online: *Hotels in Hanoi*

----------


## hieutt

Đúng là ước gì

----------

